# Would you care?



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 27, 2014)

If somebody comment on your town, saying your town doesn't look that great and should have this and that changes, your pwps placement are not so good and so, basically not a nice comment on your town or whatever you have.

Would you consider taking their advice and change or you will just ignore as it is YOUR TOWN and YOU LIKE IT that matter?


----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 27, 2014)

i love gaming and am interested in a wide variety!! so, for me, i have other games i can worry about putting work into and challenge myself, but.... i think animal crossing is game that gives me a chance to just relax. i don't really mind what people think of my town as it's purely for my recreation. 

not to say, though, that others can't use it as a creative and architectural outlet!! when others put hard work into their towns, they look absolutely lovely but me personally? not really into it and don't really care B)

what about you, snow?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 27, 2014)

I currently working on my town! And also to others it might not be nice or perfect or so and also my dreamies? Non of them is popular, maybe Molly, but i love them to bits!! Yes my town is not perfect but I love it! Agree with what you said! Cause it purely my creation so I should happy and should not affected by some comments^^


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Feb 27, 2014)

It depends on what they tell me change. If it's something I agree with them on, I'd change it. If I like it how it is, I'd keep it that way.

If people give me rude comments on things that I worked hard on, I just say 'thank you for your constructive criticism.' or something like that.


----------



## Chessa (Feb 27, 2014)

If they want me to change things I really like I won't, if they say change.... and I think hey, good idea, I might just do that


----------



## Mariah (Feb 27, 2014)

I wouldn't care. I'm aware my town sucks and could use a ton of improvements. I probably wouldn't follow their advice though.


----------



## mariop476 (Feb 27, 2014)

I wouldn't care.  My town isn't supposed to be super developed; I don't have roads for a reason.  The PWPs I have are to basically make the game feel more natural: benches, bridges, lampposts, etc.  I ENJOY the seven seas of flowers which have consumed my town (maybe).
  If someone recommended I change any of this and were kind, I'd probably say thanks but no thanks, if someone were rude, I'd probably be a bit more curt.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 28, 2014)

See, I like _constructive criticism_. If someone was being rude to me and telling me what to change, I'm not sure I'd listen to them. I'll happily take advice from people offering it in a polite manner though.


----------



## Libra (Mar 1, 2014)

If the criticism was constructive, then yes. I'm aware my town is underdeveloped and doesn't look all that pretty, but that's okay. I just consider it as a work in progress. ^_^


----------



## Punchies (Mar 4, 2014)

I probably wouldn't care one bit lol. I can do what I want to do with my town.


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Mar 6, 2014)

My town is for my pleasure. It's not themed or highly developed. I play to relax and have fun. I like my town fine, but it's definitely a work in progress, changing all the time.

I am not sure I would even ask someone else to rate my town or give advice, but like I said, I am just playing for fun, not to make a themed village. 

If you are happy with your town, just enjoy it.


----------



## Strawbswild (Mar 7, 2014)

I would say, take the advice if you're looking for advice and are unsure of things. If they are saying hey your town sucks, it should be like x town then I would personally ignore them. Animal crossing encourages creativity, and having a different insight that no one else has. This exists even if it's just a bit different, it's different no matter what.I mean that's why things are randomly spawned whether it's trees, rocks, houses, etc cause it's not supposed to be the same as anyone else's. Though.. having some people guiding you and giving you good advice in lieu of what you want your ideal town (help/criticism with unsure pwp placement/tips on roads/Etc) isn't bad, just the subjective nitpicking and personal opinions on other's towns that aren't their own ideal is what's bad. So honestly my opinion and many others are: Do whatever you want to your town that makes you enjoy it and makes you happy~


----------



## Bowie (Mar 7, 2014)

I didn't buy the game for someone else, did I?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 7, 2014)

Right now, my town is unfinished, so if someone gave me advice, I would probably take it.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 7, 2014)

I would ban them. *BAN THEM*, I say.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

I love my town and don't care what others think. Its mine and that makes it perfect for me ^^ (kinda corny, but whatever..)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 9, 2014)

akirb said:


> I love my town and don't care what others think. Its mine and that makes it perfect for me ^^ (kinda corny, but whatever..)



That's a really good attitude to have, my friend.


----------



## Primalia (Mar 12, 2014)

I love my town, it's like coming home when I play but if someone can see an idea that might improve it I'll look at it.
Change can be good but advice is just that, advice.


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

I honestly wouldn't care. :|

I don't care what other people say about my town, tbh.


----------



## Salem (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't mind constructive criticism. That doesn't mean I have to do what they say. But sometimes if I'm unsure of something, or I don't even know if I like what I've done, then it's nice to have a second (or third or fourth) opinion. I mean, they may also validate something that I was unsure of and make me happier with it than I was. If they made a suggestion that I didn't like, I'd just say thanks for the input but I'll probably leave it.

Also, I wouldn't want every player to have a cookie cutter town. Just because one person thinks something should be one way, doesn't mean that everyone has to do it that way. So that's just something to keep in mind when posting in a review thread. I like to see variety, and people do different things with their towns. People just post in review threads to get an outside take on their town. Nothing wrong with that. It's nice to get a second perspective bc they may see or notice things that you don't. Especially since you play in your town everyday.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

I think it depends on whether it is good advice or not and whether they gave it in a constructive way or a rude way. Sometimes people get defensive when someone gives them suggestions even if they are given in a constructive way. Usually people are just trying to help unless they say it in a rude way. You may or may not agree with them, that's ok. I'd step back and even if they said it in a rude way try and think about it from a new perspective and see if there is anything you can use or learn from what they said. Sometimes I think it's easy to see your town everyday and not think about ways it could be different or not see a really great idea because you see that area everyday. I wish you luck!

of course again, people's taste are different and if you just disagree, no big deal. It doesn't matter if someone else doesn't like your town, it's your town.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 15, 2014)

I probably wouldn't consider their opinion at all if it wasn't constructive criticism or if I didn't ask for a review in the first place. If they don't like it, that's fine by me, they don't live there. I do. ^^


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 15, 2014)

I added someone once who came to my town, before he even knew me he was already digging into my town. I was new and didn't even have any money, much less pwps and the qr machine. I told him to stop, he didn't, and I booted his butt out of my town. This is a game at the end of the day and I personally view it as such. Some people take things way too seriously.


----------



## Enui (Mar 29, 2014)

unless I asked for their opinion I would probably be annoyed tbh...


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 29, 2014)

If it's not actual critique, then I wouldn't give a dang about it. If I like how my town looks, that's all that matters. They're not the ones who have to play in it every day.


----------



## Kiikay (Mar 29, 2014)

if you like it why change it ~~


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd be hurt if it was put rudely, but I'd still listen. The only time I wouldn't is if I don't agree or it's something I can't change like these freaking rocks everywhere...


----------



## CR33P (Mar 29, 2014)

if they did it just to insult me and hurt my feelings, no. i would care if they were doing a review to help me improve my town.


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've done reviews. And none have been negative. I will offer suggestions for improvements. But I haven't offered a review that was thoroughly negative because, realistically, I've come across unimpressive towns in Dream Addresses where they were unimpressive because they were underdeveloped. I would not do a review that assessed the villagers as attributed to _The Bell Tree Forums_' popularity ranks. I've paid complements to a pleasing mix. (If that means much of anything. But certainly one having however many of the most popular doesn't speak to the overall quality of a town. It's not reliant on such thing.) The reviews, by me, tend to be focused on the _town_. The designs. The navigation. The overall appeal. And most Dream Addresses I've come across, from _Bell Tree Forums_ members, are impressive. (_For example:_ with the paths and/or the bushes. The _details_.)


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

If it's only one person then who cares? I'm not gonna take to heart one person's opinion. If it was a group of people though, I'd probably take their advice :3 unless that one person had a point and I agreed with them.

Answer: It depends on the situation. Hehe.


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 30, 2014)

town theme: flowers
reviewer: "there's too many flowers tho, 5/10!!"

_gee i wonder y_


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't care at all... don't come to my town then xD


----------



## Uffe (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been fortunate to have people tell me I have a nice town or a great town. I've seen far better, though. Mine isn't exactly complete. Of course if someone suggested something, I'd probably take it into consideration.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 1, 2014)

Since my town is still a work-in-progress, I wouldn`t care. I`d probably say "Yeah, thank you. It is still a work-in-progress, therefore it is still being made beautiful." or "I suppose your town is doing well, then."


----------



## Ai Priestess (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd let them say what they want but in the end, it's my town and it's what /I/ want.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 4, 2014)

I used to get a little upset when people said my town lack of this, lack of that, this wasn't nice enough and so do that too, but now I don't care, I am the only one spending all the times in my town and not like people gonna come and visit me everyday so whatever people opinion doesn't matter anymore =D


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

Depends on what type of criticism.

If they said it to be rude, lol then they dead it's my town


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't care right now, because even I call it a dump. But if my town is complete, and they say it's crap, I don't even see why they came in the first place?


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 5, 2014)

I would be slightly offended, but I'd definitely take note of their advice!


----------



## Hot (Apr 5, 2014)

Nah, all three of my towns have over 1,000 weeds.


----------



## Zangoose (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd probably get a little upset because I'm pretty self-conscious and maybe try to change things.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 5, 2014)

id be slightly offended, then i realize its my town and
as long as youre happy with it, thats all that matters


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have had a lot of players criticize my town. I have no paths and my town is literally wall to wall flowers. I have also been told that I need to group my flowers by breed and color. I  do not plot reset either. But it is my town and I am doing what I want to do with it.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 5, 2014)

If I had my town complete and liked it, then I wouldn't care. Everyone is allowed to have their own opinions.

But if I was looking for ideas or suggestions for my town, then I still wouldn't really care. Somebody was kind enough to take a look at my house and critique it during their own time. Especially if they were detailed. That would mean that they really had to think about what it would take to make it better.

The only time I would really care was if they were really mean and rude about it. Like it was obvious that they didn't want to help make it better, but they just wanted to rant about something and put somebody else down.


----------



## krielle (Apr 5, 2014)

I wouldn't really care, honestly. If I think my town is cute - then it's just that. Everyone has different tastes in what they prefer in a town.

I've had people tell me that putting patterns all over town is ugly and not very natural looking, but I'm pretty content with my town.


----------



## nekosync (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd feel kind of offended and self-conscious.


----------



## Monobear (Apr 5, 2014)

If I didn't ask for criticism, I don't want it.


----------



## Crazy (Apr 7, 2014)

My town, my choice.

Everyone has different tastes, no town is perfect for everyone  there's always gonna be at least 1 person around who doesn't like it...


----------



## Titi (Apr 7, 2014)

I would be happy to take advice if I ask for it! 
For example if I make a thread with my dream code or asking for opinions or whatever.

If I don't ask for it I guess it would depend on the person, the way it is said and the actual subject.


----------



## Kayleigh (Apr 12, 2014)

If someone I cared about made a suggestion in a constructive way, I'd listen, but not necessarily follow it. As for people I don't know... Well, it's my town and I have it exactly the way _I_ want it, so if they're going to choose to visit then they'll have to put up with anything they don't like.


----------



## MageFace (Apr 12, 2014)

If I asked for someone's advice I might care. At least, I'd care enough to listen to them and consider what they say. But I would not demolish public works projects just to rearrange my town layout. Most of my projects were placed where I have them because they fit there. Like the statue fountain next to Julian's house is part of his rose garden. My sandbox, drinking fountain, totem pole, jungle gym and hammock are in my school yard.
I've got a fence of bushes planted around my school yard, with a flowerbed public works project right by them to keep villagers from destroying part of my school yard. I didn't want a flowerbed but it was the only project I haven't built yet that made sense outside a school yard.

There's a few things I wish I could change. Like the fountain in the back yard of my school. I put it there when I was gonna have that character have an inn. And then I realized neither of my other two characters had room for a school yard. And some rejects were just dumb luck. The dump is in my school's back yard too but that works fine. Right now I've got flowers in it but I plan to find or make vegetable garden patterns to put down.

As far as my houses go I'm more open to suggestions. It's a lot easier to change rooms then the town. Though, if it were for home exterior I'd likely ignore them unless I was asking about a specific thing. My homes exteriors are pretty much finished and aside from getting the modern model for my restaurant and the zen paving tiles for my mayor's home it's done.
But I'm always open to suggestions for my three side characters. I've got a school, inn and resturant. The inn and resturant need a bit more work and I'm not quite sure what to do with the left room of my resturant. The school basement/nurses office and maybe classrooms I'd be open to suggestions. Not so much for my mayor's house.

It also depends on how the person goes and about it. If they're rude or mean about it then I'll likely ignore them, even if their idea is good. If they are polite I might consider the idea. Or even give it a try and see how it looks. It's easy enough to switch back if I don't like it.


----------



## shananza (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I wouldn't care, why should anyone? Because at the end of the day if it's my town then I'll do what I want with it... If I met someone who'd get picky with my game then they wouldn't be worth my time, because at the end of the day it's a game. A game that revolves around my life as mayor, so I get to do what I like to it...


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't think it matters, as long as you like your town =) There are some people who actually like a few weeds in their town, and others who despise even a single weed. Just an example.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd probably be hurt and then go crazy trying to change it, even though I wouldn't want them to win.. :/


----------

